
Apple offers a look at new emoji coming to iPhone this fall - sahin-boydas
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/07/apple-offers-a-look-at-new-emoji-coming-to-iphone-this-fall/
======
vr46
I am a man with long hair, no emoji love for me /ö\

~~~
panpanna
Confirmed: the only big metal fan apple approves of is a wind turbine.

